# Share your recent projects!



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

My most recent Halloween project is "SHOPPING"! It's out of control really. There must be a better way to recover from my husband's surgery. They should have some sort of treatment for care giving spouses.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Oooooo... Halloween shopping??? Get hubby's credit card and run to closest craft store, home center, party store, etc....


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Nah! If I used his credit card it would add more pain to his recovery. It cheers him up when I spend my cookie jar money (giggles).


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I painted the very front part of the light fixture black on my countdown sign, but the purple from the black light still glows a bright line above the sign. I'm kinda over it. I think this is as good as it gets for now.

In the photo, I added red color gels to the fountain lights and it reflects very well on the tall grass plants. Looks like a fire pit!

I want to put a ghost or something that will glow in front of the tree at the sign. 

I also bought a wedding garden arch from someone on Craigslist for $10. Little does she know I'm spraying the tulle black and adding spooky stuff


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG that days left sign scares me so much to do so little time LOL


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

I know. I love it, but it's like a thorn in my side.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

MizLiz - I LOVE your sign..... Now I know I must make one....... but maybe next year.... There's still so much to do! I also like your wreath - very realistic!


----------



## Fatman (Sep 9, 2008)

I recently completed a foam cutter, and my fcg.










Working on about 12 other projects, in various stages of completeness. Never enough time to do it all..


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice projects everyone!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

wow fat I like that alot


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

This and this and ... LOL


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice torso there, Yubney. You get that from a mold?


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Yubney - the can of beer made me LOL!!!

reminds me of my hubby - but it'd be a Coors Lite!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I finished painting my skelemingos. I'll have to take some new pics. Be back later


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Great projects everyone!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm loving this thread. Great projects. Here's my newest favorite: my two corpses. It has been so much fun making them. Also, my Cryrogenic Chamber in the Morgue.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

skelemingos.. that's cute. I thought it must be florida but it's Idaho!! 
Surprise!


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

*I am SO impressed at others creative abilities. I wish I could craft up my own decorations! Those skelemingos are too cute! I laughed really hard.  *


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

These guys are going in our catacombs:









This is the beginnings of one of Missy's Skeleton Candle Sconces. These will go in the catacombs and in our Mausoleum:









And Rob, our shiatsu zombie, before I corpsed him and gave him a shirt:









There will be a LOT more pics after this weekend, I'm sure!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

My girlfriends little girl and I made this scarecrow. Just got it done over the weekend. We call it the candleLit scarecrow. The candles actually turn on. They have the flicker bulb in them.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I started with a Bag Of Bones. The ribcage is built up from fence wire, and the fleshing it out is quilt batting and latex. I'm going for an "ice man" style aged corpse.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I also whipped out another tombstone yesterday. Still some sanding, primer base paint and dry brush but you can make out the structure. Seen these tops on a lot of stones around here so I wanted one.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

WHOA all your projects look amazing! I love the skeleflamingos (how to spell?)!!

I'm loving all the creepy stuff 

eanderso13: I love your skeletons and the shiatsu zombie. I have the how-to, but I'm not sure if I'll get to it this year. 

*Fatman: What is that gorgeous ghost made of?? Foam, cloth? It looks fantastic! Does it glow under blacklight? Ooooo the ideas...*


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

From the posting pics help I'd thought to throw a few more at you. LOL


----------



## Fatman (Sep 9, 2008)

MizLiz said:


> *Fatman: What is that gorgeous ghost made of?? Foam, cloth? It looks fantastic! Does it glow under blacklight? Ooooo the ideas...*



Glad you like it. 
That really is nothing but a standard fcg. 

Wire hanger armature
One of the 3 Creepy Skull Pathway Markers from Big Lots ($15 for 3 skulls with led eyes... Great Bargain) as it's head. Modified so the eyes stay on all the time. Although they are off in that pic, because they are so incredibly bright that they take away from the black light.

I have to add a few resistors to knock back the brightness. 

It is lit with a 24" blacklight from above. 
Constructed from many thin layers of cheesecloth soaked in RIT whitener. 

The key is to add the holes to the fabric in the dark with the blacklight on, this way you see it the same way the TOT's will see it.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow you guys have some incredible projects and props in the making .....well mine are nothing really fancy buthere is what we madeso far , this witch prop , and i am finishing up paint on the old style picket fence (doing a crackle worn effect on it) one section done 8 more to go lol ....we have a witch cupboard and potion bottles but needs finishing touches ...


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

OK I wasn't going to share this one just yet but what the yey? I wanted a pentagram of some sort, and thought on some of the images from the Doom games as my inspiration. This is wired with about 100 LED... the tissue glows from within looking like lava. The runes on the cogs also light from within, as well as the inner ring lights to illuminated the whole thing in a shorted out strobe effect. Still some work to do on it and I'll try to figure out the video thing to post when it's done.

Enjoy.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Geez, Yubney, that is one of the creepiest things I've seen in a long time. Stuff to make nightmares.... COOL 

Fatman: thanks for the tips on the ghost! I may send you a message if I have any questions if that's OK with you?


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow! Really great props! I feel like a loser...I'm making the pvc candles..about 40 of them. Then it's off to tombstones. I'm really not crafty enough to do the stuff you guys are doing but wow are they all fantastic! I love looking at all this homemade stuff. Great job everyone!!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Hannibal I have a tomb technique I hadn't seen anyone else use (as far as I know) I could share if it helps. I can whip one of these out in just a couple of days, they are weather proof, and any vandals would be in for a serious sprang if they try to damage them. 

I was working up a tutorial but can post what I have so far if you like.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Yubney said:


> Hannibal I have a tomb technique I hadn't seen anyone else use (as far as I know) I could share if it helps. I can whip one of these out in just a couple of days, they are weather proof, and any vandals would be in for a serious sprang if they try to damage them.
> 
> I was working up a tutorial but can post what I have so far if you like.



Yes would you? I'd really appreciate that. This is my first year making stuff so any tips or walk throughs would really help me. Thanks so much!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

*My stones part 1*

If you can build a box, you can build these. I'm not too good at documenting so any questions feel free and I'll expand if I miss certain points. Basically I cut each side and fasten the support frame on the outside. I feel this gives more edge details to catch light especially at night with your lighting scheme. Any tacked on details I reinforce with fiberglass drywall tape and Bondo. I use 16 guage galv nails with my brad nailer. I use exterior screws for heavier pieces like the base, which I try to always use treated 2x4 which touches ground.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

*My stones part 2*

You may notice I distress the trim/frame pieces and edges with a hand saw. I like the look of ancient stones which are all over Europe. Expect to use LOTS of Bondo. I use about 1/2 gallon per stone depending. You don't have to be neat applying and spreading/smearing it. I do this to disquise the wood and after sanding it gives a nice weathered stone appearance. After knocking it down a bit with 60 grit paper, I liberally apply lots of latex primer. This helps smooth lines with the bondo, and fill nail holes and other minor imperfections.





































After the primer dries I'll hit gaped seams and the like with window caulk. Last I will paint in medium gray flat exterior latex paint, then dry brush with a light gray to bring out the highlights of the textures (which I hadn't gotten that far on this one). I've make around 20 this way some more elaborate than others, which are put away in the attic but I'm sure to post my haunt once I drag them out.

Hope this has helped you.


----------



## Fatman (Sep 9, 2008)

MizLiz said:


> Fatman: thanks for the tips on the ghost! I may send you a message if I have any questions if that's OK with you?


I would be happy to answer them.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Yubney I really love the look of your process. Is the finished product pretty heavy? I hope you keep posting, I would love to see the end result.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Madame. They do have some weight to them. This one is 4 foot tall, and all in all at around 15 pounds. What is good about the weight is they stand up to high winds pretty well and hold up to abuse in how they are constructed. Last year they were out for two weeks with lots of rain and no adverse effects.

I hope to get the paint on it in the next few days and I'll post.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

I've pretty much finished the door wreath (ala Martha Stewart) today. I may add the ribbon and bow like she did. 










Does anyone know a good place to buy rubber skulls, heads, and hands for making static props like 6 foot tall and taller boogey men? I just need heads and hands. In store or online? Like this one:


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Yubney...........That is truly awesome. I'm not quite that handy..lol. Hubby is but he runs his own plumbing business and is a coach for our daughter's soccer team, so his down time is something I don't like to cut in to. Maybe one year I'll be able to do those though. I'm making the pvc candles on my own and the only part I didn't do is the cutting with the saw. Me and power tools not a good match. I do hope to get that advanced at some point and then my only problem would be storage. Thank you again for the tutorial.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Just testing a white ghost under my countdown sign. I will hopefully follow Fatman's tips on how to build a much creepier one over the weekend.










By the way... does anyone know how to take night photos without flash and NOT have it get all blurry??? Thanks!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

MizLiz your wreath and ghost are fabulous. Thanks for sharing. I think I have a link to some photo tips somewhere in my computer. I'll take a look and post it if I find it.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

MizLiz said:


> Just testing a white ghost under my countdown sign. I will hopefully follow Fatman's tips on how to build a much creepier one over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know if this would help or not if your camera has this setting use it..its called sport..i use it for everything now..Hope that helps


----------



## mightyghost (Oct 19, 2008)

MizLiz said:


> By the way... does anyone know how to take night photos without flash and NOT have it get all blurry??? Thanks!


Set your camera on a tripod or any solid surface to reduce camera shake. If you have a camera with a manual mode you could make the exposure time longer to take in more light as well(while using a tripod).

Setting your camera to a 'sport' mode as christmascandy suggested may work as well, however it may result in a slightly more grainy image as the ISO speed on the camera is greatly increased.

EDIT: Here's an example my small graveyard last year. The shutter speed is longer and the camera was set on a tripod: 









The end result is a clear photo that better represents what you actually saw in real life.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Aha forgot some of the old images were still on my digi! 

Here are some of my finished stones from last year, and of the lighted pentegram... body... thing. 

I have a fence for the cemetery this year woohoo!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

MizLiz your question about photography is an excellent subject for discussion. I have posted a new thread for Photography "How To" Links so the subject doesn't get buried (no pun intended). I hope there will be a lot of suggestions contributed by members.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yubney said:


> Aha forgot some of the old images were still on my digi!
> 
> Here are some of my finished stones from last year, and of the lighted pentegram... body... thing.
> 
> I have a fence for the cemetery this year woohoo!


Wow..i really thought you were showing us pics of a real cemetery..lol


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Madame Turlock for making the photo taking tips a thread in the How To section. I'll keep watching there for other ideas.

Yes, christmascandy, I know the sport feature and I like it a lot. Just when I'm standing in the dark, I hit myself in the head and think... now where the heck is that darn sport feature???

Mightyghost, thanks for the tips and I LOVE your cemetery 

Oh Yubney, your bloody pentegram is still creeping me out. Where do you live? Am I safe?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, you guys all have some really nice projects completed and in the works!
Makes me feel like a slacker! haha Ok, I am a slacker lol
We had a goal to make 2 coffins this year. The first one, a coffin bar is complete:










The second coffin is in the works. It will be part of our funeral layout. A coffin with a pneumatic dead uncle in it....funeral wreath, condolence book, candles and of course our organist will be playing funeral songs this time 




















And while hubby was busy doing that, I took a page out of Madame's book and went shopping. I found a couple of cool things to use for the funeral layout. An old frame and a large candle holder.



















And once I stop slacking off, I need to work on the funeral wreath.

MsM


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Good stuff MsMeeple. Can never go wrong with a well stocked coffin bar.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

*My Projects*

Just recently got this ficus off of craigslist, pulled most of the leaves off and painted it black. I still need to put some birds or snakes in it. Got the skull guy off of oriental trading on clearance. I glued red jewels in for his eyes...much better now!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice work on the tree! Are you going to hang anything on it?

MsM


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Nice work on the tree! Are you going to hang anything on it?
> 
> MsM


Thanks! Yes, I think I will hang something on it..just not sure yet. I have some crows packed away but think a snake would look good too. I am trying to creep it up just a bit.  I have 2 more than I'm working on as well.


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

i'm working on a scene for my graveyard where 2 skeletons are exhuming a 3rd , just need to add the led eyes , some dirt , and some lighting 


















and thanks to Herman Secret for the plans for the groundbreaker coffin


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

RIP my sweet black witches fog cauldron.. it has died after many years.... im very sad ... more so cause i didnt grab that fog machine on the clearance rack for $5 last year after Halloween. BOOHOO.... moment of silence my dear friends.....


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Whoa! Scary Gary that scene is sweet! Very creative and a nice modification of Bluckies!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

ScaryGarry: love your scene! Are those the same kind of bluckys Big Lots carries? What did you do to them? They look different than any technique I've seen so far.

Wow, everyone sure has great projects!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Dippedstix - Great idea with the tree! I have a this little crappy fake ficus sitting in my garage that I've been thinking about just throwing in the trash, but now I may just have to keep it...


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

coffee4106 said:


> RIP my sweet black witches fog cauldron.. it has died after many years.... im very sad ... more so cause i didnt grab that fog machine on the clearance rack for $5 last year after Halloween. BOOHOO.... moment of silence my dear friends.....


 ohhh coffee...how sad...**sniff** May it rest in peace.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great graveyard scene scary gary!!
are those the small poseable skeletons or did you alter them to be able to pose them?

MsM


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks for the compliments - i've had fun building this one  yep they're good old bluckys , got the idea from here - http://theghostess.com/bluckyPVC1.htm , changed the skulls and hands of mine ( hate the ones that come with them ) and had to alter the lengths of pvc a bit for the postitions i posed them in


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

ScarryGarry wow! great pic and set up!!! totally dig your bluckys!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

heavymetalmama said:


> Dippedstix - Great idea with the tree! I have a this little crappy fake ficus sitting in my garage that I've been thinking about just throwing in the trash, but now I may just have to keep it...


Thanks! Yes- keep your tree!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Corpse is done. Just need a little tweaking where the arms and legs connect. I made them detachable for ease of storage, or to display seperately.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Yubney your tombstones look fantastic! especially like the first two you posted,corpse looks great also. Those tombstones look like what mine should have looked like but didn't transfer from my head to my hands to the tombstone. LOL.I'd love to see a step by step of your tombstones if the opportunity ever arises.Again, very impressive


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

I put these in the prop section but i think you guys will enjoy them and it is my very first coffin.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Yubney said:


> Corpse is done. Just need a little tweaking where the arms and legs connect. I made them detachable for ease of storage, or to display seperately.


Great job on the corpse Yubney, I'd love to make one look that good! I also like the 6pack aka inspiration next to it?!  Haha


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Great upholstery Lady. Wish my first turned out so nice.

Thanks Booter. One thing I don't keep is a clean working area. Those could have collected over days... that's my story and I'm sticking to it. LOL


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Klue. There is a tutorial of sorts in this thread about as detailed as I get. I'm not so good at documenting. I'm better more with tips from LOTS of trial and error. LOL

Who knows maybe I'll try to slow down and take more pics.


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice job Lady! I have to ask, is that a real Rhinoceros head in the pictures???? You don't see one of those every day!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ok Lady, I'm a bit confused. Are those 2 different coffins? 

Yubney....did you make the skeleton yourself or corpsed an existing skeleton? It looks really great!


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

great looking corpse yubney , the detail in your props is amazing . i know what you mean about tutorials , people kept asking for one on my flying demon but theres no way i remember everything ( but i try to help any way i can ) i'm constantly changing my mind and altering things . heres the scene... my workshop has tools and scrap pieces of god knows what scattered everywhere , its 4:30 in the morning . one of the piles move , and scarygarry emerges screaming something like WHERE THE HELL ARE MY DAMN NEEDLENOSE PLIERS ?!!! 5 minutes later i find said pliers and yell WHAT THE HELL DID I NEED NEEDLE NOSE PLIERS FOR ???


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Ok Lady, I'm a bit confused. Are those 2 different coffins?
> 
> Yubney....did you make the skeleton yourself or corpsed an existing skeleton? It looks really great!


Thanks. 

I start with the Bag Of Bones and build up from that. The skulls needs the most work because they are deformed and look alien like, and the hands especially need to be broken, bent, and made into more realistic positions. The 28 count ones are actually pretty accurate anatomically, but can be miss-matched with two left hands, etc. Last year a snatched up as many as I could find on clearance, and I went through them to match what I need. There are no rib cages with the bags so I build my own from fence wire, quilt batting, and latex. I also yaw dowels or anything else I can find laying around that does the job. Then I fill the cavity with Great Stuff.

The teeth are actually reshaped fake fingernails. LOL


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

ScaryGarry said:


> great looking corpse yubney , the detail in your props is amazing . i know what you mean about tutorials , people kept asking for one on my flying demon but theres no way i remember everything ( but i try to help any way i can ) i'm constantly changing my mind and altering things . heres the scene... my workshop has tools and scrap pieces of god knows what scattered everywhere , its 4:30 in the morning . one of the piles move , and scarygarry emerges screaming something like WHERE THE HELL ARE MY DAMN NEEDLENOSE PLIERS ?!!! 5 minutes later i find said pliers and yell WHAT THE HELL DID I NEED NEEDLE NOSE PLIERS FOR ???


Lordy were we seperated at birth? LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Yubney- thats awesome!!
Lady- coffin is fabulous!! 

You guys are amazing


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks! Its the before and after of the coffin. They were going to toss it away because it was broken in the back but i said, just mail that board back on and let me see what i can do with it. 

I never would have had the confidence if not for this forum  

Its a prop rhino, by the way...smoke comes out of its nose and th eeyes light up red. I have to repaint it. )


----------



## Darkfaith (Jun 1, 2009)

all i can say is WOW...i love seeing everybody projects and props for halloween even though it puts mine to shame..lol..here is a pic of my projects i was working on tonight.
My shop sign for Mrs Lovetts pie shop and sweeney todds barber shop and my venus fly trap

http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt219/Darkfaith_2009/Halloween%202009/SDC11408.jpg


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice projects, everyone. Yes, Darkfaith, I've always had some kind of a sick attration to those hamburger eating plants. Yours looks hungry!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

OH WOW!!!! Really great stuff!!!! I am so inspired, yet so melancholy that I can't afford to do anything this year....boohoo!!! That's why I am going to start early for next year!!! YAY ME!!! 

BTW anyone ever think about "His and Hers" coffins???


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Here is a zombie powered by wiper motors I am working on.One of the prop building groups did one with pneumatics like this,I used propmasters basic set up,that was my inspiration.I do not know how to control all that stuff so I kept it simple.Remember he is naked so use your imagination.
100_2279.flv video by skullboy1 - Photobucket


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yubney said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I start with the Bag Of Bones and build up from that. The skulls needs the most work because they are deformed and look alien like, and the hands especially need to be broken, bent, and made into more realistic positions. The 28 count ones are actually pretty accurate anatomically, but can be miss-matched with two left hands, etc. Last year a snatched up as many as I could find on clearance, and I went through them to match what I need. There are no rib cages with the bags so I build my own from fence wire, quilt batting, and latex. I also yaw dowels or anything else I can find laying around that does the job. Then I fill the cavity with Great Stuff.
> 
> The teeth are actually reshaped fake fingernails. LOL


And the award for best use of fake fingernails in a halloween prop goes to.....YUBNEY! lol


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Some great stuff..good job people..


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

ScaryGarry, I love your skeletons digging up another in a coffin!

Ugh, I caught a nasty cold, so project making has slowed down a bit.

But... I did finish my skellys. I'm thinking "11" (the female, named because of the number of mosquito bites suffered during her creation) needs more hair.
Maybe add a little creepy cloth over them? Seems like they're missing something.
I will place a chess game between them.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

MizlLiz- what a great idea! Your skellys are awesome. Maybe '11' should have a ratty purse next to her, some drinks or a spare cellphone on the table?

I'm going to hit the after-halloween sales this year to load up on skellys...Next year I want to set up a baseball team in my front yard...


----------



## blackcatlane (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are two of the four pumpkins I have made this year. I'm in the process of making two more and will also be making the PVC candles this weekend.


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

mizliz - having them play chess is a great idea , the countdown sign you made is very cool too


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Everyone's stuff is looking great! I just finished this Head Peeper/Popper last night. Decided to re-purpose the nicest store-bought tombstone I had.



Sorry those eyes are a bit blinding at times...its just the camera.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

eanderso13: Soooooooo jealous! This is one of many props I won't have time to try this year. There's always next year...


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Take a look at my 2009 album. I am in the process of finishing another three as well.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

OOH WOWOW!!! Great work everybody!!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Just started another "what am I getting my self into" project. 

Decided I wanted a skinned torso hanging by chains on the porch, and of course I JUST HAD to look up an anatomy chart to get it right. I don't plan to duplicate EVERY SINGLE MUSCLE but I intend to get damn close with few artisitc licenses. 

I'm considering installing a Bumble Ball in the torso to have it shaking.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

eanderso13 that is so cool!!


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I've got the carving finalised on three of my tombstones, but getting increasingly frustrate with the painting.

















it's the one with the skull.. ended up painting it dark gray to cover up the mess I made *sigh*


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Some of the stuff you guys are doing or have done is amazing..


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

MedeaViolia, love the stones! Especially the Kreuger one!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job on the tombstones.


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

Skulkin said:


> I'm loving this thread. Great projects. Here's my newest favorite: my two corpses. It has been so much fun making them. Also, my Cryrogenic Chamber in the Morgue.


I love your Cryogenic Chamber.

We are having issues with the plexi glass for our Hyperbaric Chamber. It's not keeping the curve we want. I hate to try heating, any damage is to costly with the plexi. But the blow torch is a blast!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Everyone's stuff is looking very great! I just finished one side my garage..Hooo my I am so tired...


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

oh you lucky so and so. I really want those hologram paintings. It looks fantastic. Scene setters or real wallpaper?


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks MedaViolia.. Real walpaper...


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

looking great!!!!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Got my PVC candles done, invested $8.50 in them, i just put squares of cardboard to go under the led candles.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

eanderso13 said:


> Everyone's stuff is looking great! I just finished this Head Peeper/Popper last night. Decided to re-purpose the nicest store-bought tombstone I had.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those eyes are a bit blinding at times...its just the camera.


That is AWESOME!!!!

Do you have anywhere where you talked about how you made it??


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You can find a tutorial on building this on page 2 of this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-prop-building-group/74930-project-1-instructor-thread.html


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

ive been working on 4 things this year first is The SALYER
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/81468-slayer.html
second is the tv in window w/ plexi floating head ghost 
and third which i start tomorrow is glowing footsteps using led black light mini spots clear neon painted footprints and a 16 channel controller hooked to my laptop will send pics soon


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

The forarm fleshing continues... on and on and...


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Potion Labels*

What to put into bottles? Always fun right. I came across the five rivers of Hades (Greek underworld) and trying to make top shelve bottles for the water.










Left to Right:







Acheron - The River of Woe (Pain) {clear and calm}
Plain water, so far.








Cocytus - The River of Lamentation {river is frozen}
Currently ice cubes, but will freeze the whole thing








Phlegethon - The River of Fire {boiling blood}
Corn Syrup and Food Dye, a mug warmer to keep it warm








Lethe - The River of Oblivion (forgetfulness) {cloudy with lost memories}
Plain water with purple hand soap








Styx - The River of Hate {muddy and foul}
Corn Syrup and Molasses

The bottles have a circular top so that's where the label is going. I want to do a ribbon and wax seal on the side of the bottle, but what they sell at craft stores is very expensive. Has anyone used just a regular candle for the wax?


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

texmaster said:


> That is AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Do you have anywhere where you talked about how you made it??


Thanks, Texmaster. No I didn't detail it, as there are other instructions on the forum for it. I used the same concepts, just possibly different materials (whatever I happened to have laying around). The fading eyes were from Hauntmaster Products. My wife found an estate sale last year that was selling a ton of Halloween props and she got two sets of those fro $5 or something.

The only really unique thing I did was I used two different-sized spray paint can tops to make an enclosure for the circuit board for the eyes.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

And here's something else...a corpsed Barney! Almost finished with him.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

mementomori: I love the PVC candles!

I gave "11" some hair over the weekend. It's actually green rafia, even though it doesn't look green:










Graveyard Fence. I cut the pallets as per the tutorial here: http://www.angelfire.com/goth/clintshalloweenprops/Fence.html
After this photo was taken, I sprayed them gray so they match each other. 10 pallets total. About 40 feet. I wish I had more. I love these!










I'm working on my 12 foot Pumpkin Scarecrow. Still need to add lights, dress, add branches and corn stalks. But hey, the face is carved!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

You go girl!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

some awesome stuff in here!!!! these are my latests things

[


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your fourth picture (of the skeletons laid out) is hilarious! I can't image what your neighbors thought. If I did that the cops would be pounding on my door in 5 minutes!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are my three sisters.... They're basically 3 hunchbak hanging witches that I placed on plant supports (the round ones, like the ones you use for tomato plants), and I added the colored cheescloth, brooms, necklaces and shiny ball...

This is not the greatest picture, but it's late


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I like your witches. Sounds simple but turned out really well.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

eanderso13 said:


> Everyone's stuff is looking great! I just finished this Head Peeper/Popper last night. Decided to re-purpose the nicest store-bought tombstone I had.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry those eyes are a bit blinding at times...its just the camera.


That's AMAZING! 
About how much did it cost you, materials-wise?


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

that is too cool Thom


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i love those witches!! and that is one awesome head popper!

a friend picked up this animatronic dog from walmart i think it was. i revamped him a bit...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

WickedBB70 said:


> Here are my three sisters.... They're basically 3 hunchbak hanging witches that I placed on plant supports (the round ones, like the ones you use for tomato plants), and I added the colored cheescloth, brooms, necklaces and shiny ball...
> 
> This is not the greatest picture, but it's late
> 
> I love your witches!!! Awesome job. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Lady wish I could do that to my neighbors chihuahua. LOL


----------



## FirstSpartan (Aug 7, 2008)

It's been a fun year so far! Tombstones, a pumpkin rot, fencing and a coffin are my big builds this year


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Really like your stuff Spartan.


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

LUV them! Great scene you created. I think I will steal your idea for my next Halloween.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

beautiful work! I am so inspired to do some stones. I was going to wait till next year but I think I have to try a couple lol!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Thought I'd share the cemetery entrance medallion I carved for my columns. A shout out to TK421 and Litemareb4xmas for thier assistance, TK came up with the medallion for me and Litemare helped with sizing and created the decal template (gotta love connecting with your area fellow haunters and thanks to HF for making it easy). After receiving the decal, I adhered it to a piece of pink styro, using the dremel I carved the outter area and then carved the inner. The decal easily peeled away and then I added two coats of Dryloc, some smokey black latex paint, a bit of staining and then sealed again with a clear coat stone effect.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Ja been wondering whatcha been up to, that came out great!


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

LadyAlthea said:


> i love those witches!! and that is one awesome head popper!
> 
> a friend picked up this animatronic dog from walmart i think it was. i revamped him a bit...


That looks just like my dog, great work!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks! Im really loving the way he is coming out! I want to take a video of him in action...

I really like that pumpkin rot guy up there!!! He is really really cool!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

All looks really awesome!! Like the pumpkin rot guy!!!
I'm so envious of the talent.

The dog?? Kinda little too sick for me, but hey it was a good effort!
(notice i said for me, NOT knocking anyone else's opinions)


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Cool dog litemareb4xmas...


FirstSpartan ...beautiful work! I love your stones...


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thom_Serveaux said:


> That's AMAZING!
> About how much did it cost you, materials-wise?


Hmm...Let's see...The foam head was about $4 I think at K Mart, I had the hands from one of those foam bag-o-bones you can buy (I found out they have wire run through all the fingers so they are great for posing!). the tombstone was on clearance a few years ago at Big lots for about $10 I think...the motor was $2.75 or so, the eyes were $5, the power supply was $1 at a yard sale...the wood and metal was all scrap I had around....

So I'd estimate about $25 or so total....


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL I saw the same dog at Target and all I could think was how I could morph him into something else as well. Good job!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

newgirlinaz said:


> I like your witches. Sounds simple but turned out really well.



llooll You can't even imagine how simple this was... I think it took me 15 minutes, and all three were ready to go ! I guess it compensates for the other props and decorations that seems like they're never gonna be ready on time....


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lady - What a great looking dog!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

you guys really are inspiring! I have learned so much just reading here and its worked out well so far. Everyone has such a unique way of doing their thing. 

I really like the different takes on halloween we get here. everything from happy fluffy halloween to creepy gross halloween..LOL


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

love your dog...does he bite?Lol


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh everyone has so much cool stuff made or in the making!

I made a count down sign and seem to be having some "issues" with it. LOL! But it will be hung this afternoon!

I have started a page on my site for my projects ~ link is in my sig.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

FirstSpartan: I love the tombstones! I have yet to start mine and I'm dreading the project...

ImWhisper: The PVC candles look so cool. I might have to try that this year!
Your countdown sign is cool 
I had tons of trouble with my sign. I still can't seem to hide the purple from the top of the blacklight, but really, that's as good as it's gonna get this year.

Took a pic tonight with the photo tips that were posted a while back.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Love the doggie!
Kind of like "Frankenweenie".


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

Fab-o MizLiz!!! I kind of like the purple showing - looks (in the pic) like some strange cloud above the sign. 

I will have a black light too but there was husband complications this afternoon. Mine will hopefully hide up under the eave.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

LMAO I love that dog!! My daughter (5yo) was begging me to buy him today at Target. It looked too plain for me, hmm...maybe I should go back and see if I can frank-n-mutt him out a bit?!.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been working on these two projects. I made 14 Pumpkin Lamp Posts and 2 Black Flame Candles for this year.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

those are really cool!! 

When i move i know i will have to go lighter on the creepy. Those are really neat! how did you make them?

The dog was a great project. The wires are glued into the top then they wrapped him in gauze. then i took over with the dry brush and an old mink stole i got on ebay along with some other things i bought in a lot box.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Updated... handing skinned corpse torso. FINALLY you can finally see where I'm going with it. 



















And my new toe pincher for grins.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

wow yubney! that skinned torso looks great!


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

too bad you're so far away from me yubney , would love to see your haunt - awesome stuff


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Great Pumpkin and Yubney.....cool props! I like they are different. Good job


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Yubney, that corpse is turning out excellent. I can't wait to see it finished.

Here is the newest batch of candles I've just finished painting:


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Toe pincher looks great Yubney but Wow the skinned arms awesome. You're right about bringing it together, they look dead on "sorry couldn't resist". Researching anatomy paid off. Great work.


----------



## Lord Zodus (Sep 30, 2009)

*Sweet*

Nice coffin Yubney


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

*Happy October!*

Yubney, your corpse is gross! COOL 

And thegingerowl, I'm so jealous of your candles. I 'd love to do that project, but I just don't know if I have time this year.

Here's what I got set up today:










I still have to add spooky things to it. But we're expecting rain over the weekend, so later... I'll add spiderwebs, creepy cloth, maybe a string of black leaves I saw at Michaels. You know, jazz it up a bit!

And the pallet fence is up: I only made 10 pallets, but I wish I had 40 more!










Oh and.... Happy October Everyone!!!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

aghh i got to get some pics up on my jail.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Damn Yubney, good job!!! I'm jealous! You should think about making some of your stuff for those who are less capable of making it themselves..hint hint..lol. J/K


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

MizLiz said:


> Yubney, your corpse is gross! COOL
> 
> And thegingerowl, I'm so jealous of your candles. I 'd love to do that project, but I just don't know if I have time this year.
> 
> ...


The candles don't take long at all, you could probably make four or five for the base of your wicked-looking arch in the space of a few hours, and have the paint dry by the next day!

Also that yard and those beautiful woods look like prime haunting territory! I wish we lived close to forresty area again. Oh the things I could do...


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi thegingerowl: yea, I already spoke with my boyfriend about the candles. I think I have to add them to my list for this year!

There's about an acre or more of woods back there. It would be great, but we just don't get any tots. Like NONE. I'm working under the "Build It and They Will Come" methodology. And if they don't, well, I enjoyed it!


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with you MizLiz - since we have no idea how this new neighborhood fairs for Halloween I am hoping by putting up the countdown sign and other stuff peeps may be interested to come by on Halloween and see what's up.

Speaking of the sign ~ the black light is up yay!

With flash...










Without flash...









I also put up my black garland but haven't added my lights to that yet - ran out of black zipties. 

A neat thing we got last year on day after Christmas shopping - these plug trees, they have a light sensor with timer, a separate clock timer and six outlets on it. We found them at Target for something like $3 a piece. We bought four for us and several for other people. We hooked one up to the black light - set to go on at dark and off after 5 hours.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Thegingerowl I like those candles. I've been snatching up tea lights to give those a go the first time myself. Seriously thinking of taking them a step further and grouping chunks of them and wireing to 12v transformers to run on outlets.

One thing I try to do is build my things so that they pretty much can be picked up and set down ready.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

New fence for this year going up today, but still more pieces to build to finish. Each column holds a tiki torch bottle for lighting. I will mow around it and let the grass grow up in and around everything for effect (not to mention less to mow).


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh that is such a great looking fence!!! And what a great yard to have a haunt in!

Hubby and I have been working on the candles and fence this afternoon. I will post pics later.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

ImWhisper said:


> Oh that is such a great looking fence!!! And what a great yard to have a haunt in!
> 
> Hubby and I have been working on the candles and fence this afternoon. I will post pics later.


Thanks! Yeah I got lots of room here... TOO much room. Front yard is almost a quarter acre and swollows what I'm doing. LOL


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Great fence Yubney! Love the columns and the torches! So professional (Envy, one of the seven deadly sins). Hmmmm... 

Oh, had neighbors walk by today and totally stare and point. Was great! Had to go out and chat with them a bit. 
"If you build it, they will come." (Wishful thinking.)


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

Here I am "dripping" the candles...









Ready to start priming them...









A couple primed...









Some of our fence "poles" cut...









I have more pics on my page - link below.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

omg I'm loving all the pvc pipe there. I went today and got a long piece and had the guy cut it in half for me and he asked if I wanted it exactly in half to which I said ......... Nah I just need it to make a lot of candles for Halloween ...... to which he looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

MizLiz said:


> Great fence Yubney! Love the columns and the torches! So professional (Envy, one of the seven deadly sins). Hmmmm...
> 
> Oh, had neighbors walk by today and totally stare and point. Was great! Had to go out and chat with them a bit.
> "If you build it, they will come." (Wishful thinking.)


Thanks! The nicest part is the neighborhood kids constantly riding their bikes back and fouth to check it out. I love seeing them getting jazzed for Halloween.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Yubney said:


> Thanks! The nicest part is the neighborhood kids constantly riding their bikes back and fouth to check it out. I love seeing them getting jazzed for Halloween.



Yubney- I know what you mean. The kids in our neighborhood are the same way. And the fact that my husband keeps coming out every evening scaring them with a different mask. THese kids around here are WIRED. It's great!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Those candles look nice..


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

We got the pumpkin up today. He's about 10 feet tall. And now we're having a HUGE debate... 

I like the scarecrow with the dollar store flicker lights just in his eyes. My boyfriend likes the lights in his eyes and mouth. He suggested we should post and ask YOU!




























I can paint the bottom of the lights black so that it's not so noticeable in his mouth.

ALSO... what is "Pumpkin Rot"? Does he qualify as pumpkin rot? And if not, does anyone have a good name for him?

THANKS!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

MizLiz - I prefer just the eyes... it's creepier that way IMO... Great job by the way!


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Your pumpkin guy looks really cool. I like it either way with the lights but I think just the eyes may be a bit creepier?!.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

MizLiz said:


> We got the pumpkin up today. He's about 10 feet tall. And now we're having a HUGE debate...
> 
> I like the scarecrow with the dollar store flicker lights just in his eyes. My boyfriend likes the lights in his eyes and mouth. He suggested we should post and ask YOU!
> 
> ...


Pumkin rot refers to a scarecrow with a paper mache head as perfected by...
well just go here and have a look.
PUMPKINROT.COM


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh like just the eyes.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I like either way. If it's not too well lit from outside then the mouth may not be too appearant.


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

I vote for just the eyes. Great Prop!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Most who answered think the eyes, but I agree that it can be either way. Cool scarecrow by the way!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

fantastic scarecrow!!! I kind of like both lit up.


----------



## dozer1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Amost Done!*

Felt like we were running a little late...but almost done..My wife thought the spiders added the final touch!


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on the scarecrow! I still need a good name cause I'm tired of calling him "Pumpkin Scarecrow". And I think I'm going to add one of the large Michael's craft crows to one arm. 

DOZER1.... I absolutely LOVE your house decor and graveyard! Looks so good it almost looks like a dollhouse!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

careypiper said:


> What to put into bottles? Always fun right. I came across the five rivers of Hades (Greek underworld) and trying to make top shelve bottles for the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go Here, enjoy!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

this is the short vid of the puppy thing i did. 

dozier i love the way youve done your windows. very cool!


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

LadyAlthea, that FrankenPup is so crazy!!! Did you hack his sound too? Good work! I almost feel bad for the thing


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

That is so demented... I love it!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i did not hack the sound. i wish i knew how to do that!! There will be a little mic in the cage thats been built for him. 

He really is my most proud project. 

I twisted my ankle really bad about 20 min before opening the haunt. so i have not even seen the completed rooms at all!!! Im staying an extra week here so i can at least do a walk through wtihout crutches.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is my new truck prop. I've done other stuff but, my new capture card doesn't work with this old computer.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

hahaha thats great!!!!!


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

Fun "hood ornament" Growler!
LadyAlthea that dog is so freaky! Great job!!

We are still working on our fence...








Going to buy more pvc (that is half of what we need ~ putting together about 60'), the wood for the horizontals and paint today.

And have the lid of our TP built...








Much thanks to Terra for the tutorial put together for their TP.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

thats looking great!!!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Having such a good time looking at everyone's projects I just realized I was at the end of the posts and now I'm sad . I've got so many ideas for next year! Might even squeeze a coffin into this one, or a corpsed Blucky? Depends on how much the "other" is feeling up to it. This is our first Halloween in our own place and I don't think he knew what he was getting into,... heh heh heh. He didn't know the extent of my...... addiction......


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Frankenpup is so darn cute!! A like your bottles of the five rivers of Hades! It's a nice spin on the witch bottles!


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

painting of jack and Sally


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

My zombie made from a mannequin form


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

These are all such great props etc. I cannot wait to do something on a larger scale throughout this next year. My most recently project was to rehab this vampire statue we found for $4 at Ross a few weeks back. The skull in the middle has TONS of glitter on it and we hated that. After scraping it off with a razor blade I gave it a "washed" look and rusted the stand. I wanted the look of an actual bust that was left outside. May need some more "washing". 


Before....








After....


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Mother Nature and her freakish attitude kicked my Graveyard's butt today!! 

50 mph + wind gusts for about 18 hours straight tore up just about everything I had set up so far. Garden arch/graveyard entrance needs to be re-secured, PVC Gravedigger bowed out literally and his head popped off, bats on the porch took flight, Pumpkin Scarecrow (named "Icky") spun 180 degrees and lost some of his guts... all while I ran around picking up the pieces of cloth, tombstones, chains, etc. 

Then we lost power from 6 to 11pm.

Tomorrow we rebuild...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

wow- everyone seems to have a lot of wind. It's done nothing but rain since Oct 1st here. LOL It finally cleared up yesterday afternoon for a while. We must have had some wind as well since the ghost was knocked down out of the tree and one of my tombstones broke and fell over. Had to drill new holes in the bottom with new stakes. 

Good luck rebuilding MizLiz!


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG! That is Fantastic! Makes me miss my front yard.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

man! So many wind stories!! I feel for all of you out there having weather issues! After what happened to us, and now hearing all these tales, I am very reluctant to put ANYTHING of any sort of value out!!


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

We're doing a Haunted Garden for our front yard display, and we have a very bad infestation of skeleton fairies. I'm may rename them skelly moths because they just sit there (I haven't worked out how to animate them), what do you think? Will post some night shots in a few days.

Dollar Tree Skeletons (break him down to pile of bones), Hot Glue Gun and 3D Butterfly Wings (coffee flavored)


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Very cool. It would be awesome if you could radio-control fly them over people! Or maybe use FCG on them.


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh so many neat projects going on! Keep sharing folks!! Bravo!

I am sorry to here about the weather being nasty for y'all! May your rebuilding go smoothly!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

careypiper said:


>



Sweet, I like it. Next Year I will buy some of these. Dollar Tree sells out of their stuff pretty quick around here. Actually Family Dollar had lots of skeletons, but plastic.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

careypiper said:


> We're doing a Haunted Garden for our front yard display, and we have a very bad infestation of skeleton fairies. I'm may rename them skelly moths because they just sit there (I haven't worked out how to animate them), what do you think? Will post some night shots in a few days.
> 
> Dollar Tree Skeletons (break him down to pile of bones), Hot Glue Gun and 3D Butterfly Wings (coffee flavored)


Cute!! In a mini flying skeleton kinda way  I would love to have some of these little guys in my kitchen! Great Job!!!!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Careypiper - These are terrific! Perfect combination of sweet and creepy....I love them.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

My UFO is completed and and nearly ready to go. I may tone down the flashy lights a bit. LMK what you think! 

YouTube - ufo2


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Love the mini-skelly's and love the ufo!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That UFO is wild looking!
What's that lighted ball thing on top? Great prop!


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone they were inspired by the forums, so big thanks to everyone  for the great ideas and inspirations.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

careypiper said:


> We're doing a Haunted Garden for our front yard display, and we have a very bad infestation of skeleton fairies. I'm may rename them skelly moths because they just sit there (I haven't worked out how to animate them), what do you think? Will post some night shots in a few days.
> 
> Dollar Tree Skeletons (break him down to pile of bones), Hot Glue Gun and 3D Butterfly Wings (coffee flavored)


that is soooooooooo nice  i really like it , i need some for my witch lair .....darn another project on my list


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Growler said:


> Here is my new truck prop. I've done other stuff but, my new capture card doesn't work with this old computer.


hahaha now thats creative  love that , the looks you must be getting driving with that around lol


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Slideshow of my progress pics

I made these today


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

Very cool Johan and Careypiper!!

Well as far as our progress here...

Think I am done spray painting for the moment - thank goodness because I now have a arrow shaped blister on my index finger! 

Today I am rollering the fence hortizontals.









But really cool - we are getting close to being done with the toe pincher. Here we are dry fitting the sides and top....








See we are even growing dead plants for Halloween!

For more pics and full sized pics ~ link in my sig.

Happy building all!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

excellent stuff everyone!!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*My Longnose Gar cabin*

Nice stuff you guys !!!!!!!!! Just put my cabin on the backyard trail yesterday.......







BACK WITH STRIKING SNAKE







........>>>>>>>>>>>>>AND A FEW MORE BELOW....................>>>>>>>>


----------



## lowtech (Oct 22, 2007)

I have never posted on here before, but have been haunting the neighborhood for years. I always get lots of good ideas from this site! This year I am doing a scarecrow theme. Here is the front yard so far.

2009 Front Yard

**Edit** I just posted a bunch of pics from the last few years.  Spiders, Mad Lab , Crimson Ghost, Dracula, Friend's Skull Stage for Parties, Dog Spooky


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Finally getting my lighting and what-not up in between the rain drops.

My lighting...










Think my moss turned out okay but sure wish more leaves would drop soon...










Boarded windows and webbing going up...


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are my new entrance pillars and my new gallows.... both props from last year that I updated and improved on this year.

And my electric chair which is brand new this year and my very first mechanical prop.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Too cool Scary... I so want a gallows like that. Maybe next year?


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

im linking the close ups because, well, they came out really good and realistic....LOL

This is a foam pipe bought online that has been modified.










http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p326/balogna69/fof2009/444768520_1548467855_0.jpg

http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p326/balogna69/fof2009/444770210_1548474216_0.jpg


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's the last thing we've made so far:











*this is what happens when you trick r treat without a costume! You become one of the props!*


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Great tombstone Glyphen! Love it.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Yubney....all of that is so cool...but I'm mostly jealous of that nice big tree you have!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Yubney said:


> Finally getting my lighting and what-not up in between the rain drops.
> 
> My lighting...
> 
> ...


I really like the idea with the lights I may have to use that idea.... hides them well in the trees


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I cut out holes in my toepinchers today for my 3 axis skellies to look out of.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I splurged $30 for a great halloween flag, and lost my inflatable spider to some 40 mph winds *sigh* I'm going to replace it for the time being with a new idea, ghosts made from pillow cases (not entirely original, I know) but in the theme of re-purposing what's laying around me, I found some old, unused plant hanging baskets. I plan to use a black magic marker, or black paint and put a face on both sides, then put a small hole in the top of the pillowcase. Then I pull it over the basket. I could possibly even place some lights in the basket, I suppose... I hope to have some pics up here soon. I also am planning as I have the last couple of years, to do a video walkthrough (both day and night versions) up on Youtube...


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

So I was doing a whole mess of projects today while browsing the forum off/on. I was looking up latex mask stuff and came across one that was a video for making fake injuries. 

So I did this.... 

View attachment 7265



Now I'm just waiting for the kids to get home and try to scare them with it 

Kids got home...daughter came in too quick for me but my son was convinced I had just hurt myself. He was mad but thought it was cool too!


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

Share the video!!!!! Cool!!!!


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

*Not a Nor'easter!!!*

Yubney, I love the way your haunt is looking! The lights are great hanging from the tree and the web looks fantastic!

Looks like we have another storm coming, this time a Nor'easter. GREAT (dripping with sarcasm).

So this is what I put up:

Alan before his coveralls arrived.









Alan will hold the lantern eventually. Having trouble with his legs. I may paint the PVC grey and hide his legs with leaves. Shoes are a problem because I have rebar in the ground and through the PVC. Why will no one let me drill holes through their boots? 









My Blair Witch tribute. (It's the 10 year anniversary.) The rock piles, stick figure, and character names are from the movie, but the crosses weren't (as far as I know.)









A naked demon groundbreaker. Having trouble with what he should wear. He'll have a grave behind him too.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

From another post here on the forum, they referred the person to this link YouTube - special effects makeup cuts which is a youtube search. I watched the first 3 which were most helpful. The Gel-10 looks really cool, but I'm not sure how much use you get out of the kit which was around $24 I think. I used liquid latex I purchased from Spirit this year and used my acrylic craft paints and my homemade blood. 

Hope that helps


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

Set up a corner scene in our living room last night and my apothecary table. It's getting there. Halloween party on the 30th!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

GuitarGal said:


> Set up a corner scene in our living room last night and my apothecary table. It's getting there. Halloween party on the 30th!


Wow I love it, the potions look wonderful.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Brimstonewitch said:


> So I was doing a whole mess of projects today while browsing the forum off/on. I was looking up latex mask stuff and came across one that was a video for making fake injuries.
> 
> So I did this....
> 
> ...


That looks really realistic, very gory...fab work


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> That looks really realistic, very gory...fab work


Thanks  I grossed the girls out at work too but they thought it was "eeewww, but cool". 



Guitar Gal - LOVE the apothecary table! Great idea, gonna have to steal some of your ideas *wink*


----------



## robertsewellca (Oct 28, 2008)

*Halloween House*

We are ready for Halloween!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

MizLiz - I LOVE your Blair Witch tribute! Has it really been 10 years? Wow. Personally, I loved that movie (and still do). Looks awesome!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking great guys!


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

*Some of my props for the 2009 season.*

Some of my props for the 2009 season. I am in panic mode finishing everything I want to do.


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

*Round 2 of projects*

I always wanted to make something that reminded me of the pumpkin head scarcrow at the headless horseman in ulster park ny


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

*pumpkin head scarecrow*

Trying to see if I can get picture to show up in post


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Great work everybody!!!!


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*My new MM bluckies*

I've wnated to try monster mud for awhile and finally took the plunge. 

Here on some pix:

View attachment 7496


View attachment 7497


View attachment 7498


View attachment 7499


View attachment 7500


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*And some of my new MM pirates*

View attachment 7501


View attachment 7503


View attachment 7504


View attachment 7505


View attachment 7506


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

My sister-in-law asked me to haunt her house for her this year for a party....this is just some of the stuff I've been working on. The head is not something I made (wish I was that talented!), but it was the cheapest head at Halloween U.S.A. I didn't like the eyes so I just latexed the "sightless" prosthetic onto it and painted the whole thing the same color.

View attachment 7528


View attachment 7529


View attachment 7530


View attachment 7531


View attachment 7532


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG! I am just loving everyone's stuff!! Fab-O!!!

Been crazy here - in the middle of trying to get all this stuff done in time I had my email poop out and made the decision to move all of my web sites to a new server - OY!! But I think it is all under control now and with ONLY 5 DAYS TO GO ~ ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ~ sorry just had a moment.... I'm ok... breathe... control!

My mom and grandmother came over to "play". My G-ma is just too cute! At 82 years old she was having fun working on the tombstones. Yes that is her tracing out the skull and crossbones...









Mom & Hubby putting together fence sections...









"So much time, and so little to do! Strike that, reverse it!"

Bahahahahaha!!


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Ha hahaha ImWhisper, I love how you get the whole family involved. That's how it was here!!!

I don't know if there is a "Share your completed Haunt" thread, but since I began this one, I wanted to show off my completed haunt here. I'll post a few here, but I have more photos in my album. 

I sent out invites 2 weeks ago and we had about 30 peeps at our little Haunt Gathering on Sunday. 
































































I think I'm going to figure out a way to get an aerial shot soon. (Rain is coming tomorrow. Must clean up again. Ugh.)


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

The entrance to my mine shaft. This goes over the path to the house out where it meets the sidewalk. The kids will need to go through this and then past a few scenes of skeleton miners to get their candy!!


----------

